# Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi 42mm vs 39mm pictures



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got a Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi 42mm to replace my 39mm.

Side by side:



Invicta 40mm vs Steinhart 42mm vs 39mm











Overall the 42mm is sportier and the 39mm is dressier :-d. I like the clasp on the 39mm more than the 42mm, the clasp on the 42mm does not flow as well. I think the 42mm fits my 7.1in wrist very well. :-!


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice post.

I agree about the clasp. I just got an Ocean1 about 2 hours ago. The micro-adjustment end of the clasp sits up prominent above the links, with a gap between...it may be that the clasp is radiussed for a bigger wrist than my 6.75", but I don't have this problem with either of my Siekos. Also, the polished foldover with logo is a touch out of place with everything else being brushed.

All that said, the bracelet itself is nice and heavy and seems of good quality. A huge plus to me, the screwed links are a pleasure to deal with in comparison with a pin & collar system.


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice watches. Where did you find the GMT Ocean 42 --- that looks like a fairly old model with the old dial.


----------



## Finnanhaddie (Jan 5, 2011)

Is it my imagination, or is the 24 hour hand misaligned?
Cheers,
S.


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

Finnanhaddie said:


> Is it my imagination, or is the 24 hour hand misaligned?
> Cheers,
> S.


it is your imagination :-d


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

edwinwalke said:


> Nice watches. Where did you find the GMT Ocean 42 --- that looks like a fairly old model with the old dial.


Found it on WUS


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

25lgt said:


> Found it on WUS


It looks new. I really like the dial, maybe better than the new ones. Just got the new Steinhart Pepsi myself and love it.


----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

OP-
Does that 42mm have a matte dial? Is that standard on the new Ocean 1 GMT's? I just ordered a black Ocean 1 GMT from Steinhart and I really hope it has a glossy dial, not matte. Anyone know which I should expect?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

outlaw468 said:


> OP-
> Does that 42mm have a matte dial? Is that standard on the new Ocean 1 GMT's? I just ordered a black Ocean 1 GMT from Steinhart and I really hope it has a glossy dial, not matte. Anyone know which I should expect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I think the glossy-ness comes from the crystal, not sure about the dial itself.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

That Invicta looks as big as the 42 Steinhart. Is it an 8926? 
Nice little collection you have there.


----------



## Björn Nordström (Jan 25, 2011)

Is it because of the reflection of the light - the 42 mm dial seem i bit grey!?


----------



## edwinwalke (Aug 9, 2010)

outlaw468 said:


> OP-
> Does that 42mm have a matte dial? Is that standard on the new Ocean 1 GMT's? I just ordered a black Ocean 1 GMT from Steinhart and I really hope it has a glossy dial, not matte. Anyone know which I should expect?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Steve, the dials on these watches are the Old Steinhart dials. Compare them with the ones on the Steinhart website and you will see. I have a GMT Ocean Pepsi that I got last week on my wrist now and I not sure if you would say it is glossy or matte -- Probably glossy. I will say it looks Good. The pictures of any watch can be very deceving depending of the lighting, contrast, exposure, etc.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Very helpful comparison, thanks for posting. Sorry that I missed out on your 39mm, I like the same-size (?) hour markers on the slightly more constrained dial.


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

Jbem said:


> That Invicta looks as big as the 42 Steinhart. Is it an 8926?
> Nice little collection you have there.


Thanks, It is indeed an 8926


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Very helpful comparison, thanks for posting. Sorry that I missed out on your 39mm, I like the same-size (?) hour markers on the slightly more constrained dial.


Np, also the cyclops on the 39mm is much better. The cyclops on the 42mm feels 40% oversized.


----------



## 25lgt (Feb 1, 2010)

Björn Nordström said:


> Is it because of the reflection of the light - the 42 mm dial seem i bit grey!?


I couldn't get the light reflect correctly with one handed DSLR operation :roll:


----------



## Captaincarlos (Jun 10, 2014)

So how much for the 42mm? PM me for direct wire transfer. Thanks


----------

